# Under new management....



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

What if....the Ta 183 had been built before the war ended? The scene below might have taken place.


















Agentsmith


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL as always, Agent Smith!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Seaview!

I need to get more of the 1/48 scale U.S. soldiers so I can do more of these style of pics, the ones in this thread are from Tamiya, are there any others made by other companies?

Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great dio!


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Agent Smith,
There are several. ICM and MCM from Czech have several interesting sets.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This makes me want to do some Luft '46 in Watson's Whizzers markings.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

I knew ICM made 1/48 scale pilot and ground crew sets but did not know they made G.I. figures too, ICM makes some pretty good figures and I actually like them more than Tamiya figures.
Never heard of MCM before but I will try and find something out about them.

Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work as always. I need some 1/48 US figures too, so thanks for the company info.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man!

ICM makes some good 1/48 scale Luftwaffe figures, Preiser also makes good figures but not quite as well molded as those from ICM. A few years ago I built some 1/48 scale Luftwaffe figures from a set made by Eduard, they were not very good but maybe they have improved their figures sets from that time. Tamiya figures are not that bad but they seem slightly small compared to the figure sets made by the other companies.

Agentsmith


----------

